# 144hz - FPS wichtig?



## Eypo (8. März 2018)

Hallo Community,

kurze frage, ich bin momentan am überlegen mir ein 144Hz Monitor zu kaufen, meine Frage dazu ist, in wie weit sind die FPS in dem Punkt wichtig? Wie stellt es sich da wenn ich z.b. BF1 mit 60FPS spiele oder gibt es da keine Auswirkung?Wenn doch, wie hoch sollten den die min. FPS sein? 

Tut mir leid, aber ich bin in der Thematik wirklich ein Laie .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Benjamin Stein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. März 2018)

144Hz Monitor wird doch erst interessant wenn man auch mindestens dreistellige FPS halten kann, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.
Natürlich kann man darauf auch Spiele mit 60FPS ohne Einschränkung spielen, aber dann bräuchte ich keinen 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. März 2018)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> 144Hz Monitor wird doch erst interessant wenn man auch mindestens dreistellige FPS halten kann, jedenfalls meiner Meinung nach.
> Natürlich kann man darauf auch Spiele mit 60FPS ohne Einschränkung spielen, aber dann bräuchte ich keinen 144Hz Monitor.



60 fps @144hz wirken flüssiger als 60fps@60hz.


----------



## Eypo (8. März 2018)

Hmm na bei FPS wie PUBG + CSGO liege ich bei 120FPS +, aber das ist auch nicht schwer, nur wollte ich fragen was passiert wenn man halt mit 60-80FPS rum gurkt ob sich das Negativ auf das Spielgefühl auswirkt


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2018)

ISt immer noch besser als mit 60Hz, die schnellere Bildwiederholfrequenz bleibt ja erhalten.


----------



## _Berge_ (8. März 2018)

nein, die 60fps fühlen sich halt flüssiger an, so meine Feststellung, wobei ich selber empfindlich bei tearing bin, mag bei anferen weniger auffallen


----------



## Salamango (8. März 2018)

Ich has ganz krass gemerkt damals... Forza 3 auf 60 FPS alten Monitor mit 60Hz, dann neuen 144 Hz geholt und es war deutlich flüssiger, obwohl meine damalige 780gtx nie mehr als 65 FPS raus gehauen hat. Jetzt mit meiner 1070 und 120 FPS ist es wie tag und nacht.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (8. März 2018)

Ich halte die FPS auch nicht für so wichtig. 144 Hz machen auch bei wenig FPS einen großen Unterschied.
Was mir zusätzlich aufgefallen ist, dass Tearing zwar nicht verhindert wird, aber nicht mehr so stark wahrzunehmen ist.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 60 fps @144hz wirken flüssiger als 60fps@60hz.


Wie soll das gehen ? 60FPS sind und bleiben nur 60FPS, egal ob 60Hz, 144Hz oder 240Hz die Bewegung bleibt gleich. Mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60Hz !



Eypo schrieb:


> 144Hz Monitor ... in wie weit sind die FPS in dem Punkt wichtig?



Die Frage ist ob du mit oder ohne Sync zockst und wenn mit dann welche Art der Synchronisation ? *Ohne Sync* ist es egal wie viele FPS du zuspielst und je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing.
Mit *V-Sync* sind 144FPS wichtig weil es sonst ruckelt und sich die FPS teilen (72, 48, 36, ...) wenn das Spiel kein Triple Buffering nutzt was aber wiederum zu mehr Input Lag führen würde.
Genau darum wurde *FreeSync/G-Sync* erfunden. Damit laufen Grafikkarte und Monitor synchron also kein Tearing und kein Performanceverlust aber bei G-Sync leider 150 Euro Aufpreis.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen ? 60FPS sind und bleiben nur 60FPS, egal ob 60Hz, 144Hz oder 240Hz die Bewegung bleibt gleich. Mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60Hz !



Nicht ganz richtig. Nur mit g sync werden die Hz auf 60 gecappt@60 fps aber ohne laufen 60 fps auch bei 144hz und das ist flüssiger als 60fps@60hz.


----------



## compisucher (9. März 2018)

Es ist aus meiner Sicht hier auch viel subjektives Empfinden im Spiel.

Ich selbst habe als Hauptmonitor einen 32" WQHD mit 60 Hz (das VSync 30-75Hz dabei kann ich nicht nutzen, weil Nvidia GTX 1080 an Bord) und bin höchst zufrieden.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass 144 Hz Monitore (bei Freunden oder wenn ich setups für andere zusammenbastle) subjektiv bei mir den Eindruck eines flüssigeren Spieleablaufs hinterlassen und dies recht unabhängig von der gerade vorhanden FPS.

Je "schneller" das Spielekonzept ist (Aufbauspiel vs Online-Shooter) um so augenscheinlicher erscheint mir der Vorteil eines 144Hz Monitors zu sein.

Einen Unterschied zw. 144Hz zu 240Hz Monitoren kann ich persönlich dann allerdings nicht mehr feststellen.

Somit: 
Sofern Budget vorhanden und primär (online-)Shooter/Action-Spiele gespielt werden, würde ich zu einem 144Hz Monitor raten.
Aber: 
Nicht alleine auf Verdacht oder Testergebnisse oder Empfehlungen kaufen.
Die Monitore direkt im Geschäft anschauen und ausgiebig in Richtung deiner persönlichen Bedürfnisse testen und den für dich Richtigen auswählen.

Die meisten Leute, für die ich setups zusammenbastle und online-shooter-gamer sind, entscheiden sich im Übrigen und völlig unabhängig von mir für diesen 25" Monitor mit g-sync:
Dell Alienware AW2518H bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> ...  aber ohne laufen 60 fps auch bei 144hz und das ist flüssiger als 60fps@60hz.


Ja, ohne Sync läuft der Monitor zwar mit 144Hz aber trotzdem kommt bei 60FPS nur eine Bewegtbilddarstellung mit 60FPS an die man auch genauso auf 60HZ darstellen kann.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß man ohne Sync auf dem 144Hz weniger Tearing/Bildrisse hat aber dadurch ist das Bild ja nicht flüssiger sondern einfach nur weniger fehlerhaft.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich muss aber zugeben, dass 144 Hz Monitore subjektiv bei mir den Eindruck eines flüssigeren Spieleablaufs hinterlassen und dies recht unabhängig
> von der gerade vorhanden FPS. Einen Unterschied zw. 144Hz zu 240Hz Monitoren kann ich persönlich dann allerdings nicht mehr feststellen.


Also 60FPS@144Hz empfindest du flüssiger als 60FPS@60Hz aber 144FPS@240Hz empfindest du nicht flüssiger als 144FPS@144Hz 



compisucher schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute, für die ich setups zusammenbastle und online-shooter-gamer sind, entscheiden sich im Übrigen und völlig unabhängig von mir für diesen 25" Monitor mit g-sync:
> Dell Alienware AW2518H bei notebooksbilliger.de


Welchen Sinn hat Sync bei 240Hz wenn ohne Sync gilt:  Je mehr Hz desto weniger Tearing/Bildrisse also bei 240Hz fast nicht mehr sichtbar.
Vor allem wenn im Fall von G-Sync noch ein Aufpreis von 150€ bezahlt werden muss obwohl man am Ende fast keinen Nutzen davon hat !?


----------



## Pu244 (9. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen ? 60FPS sind und bleiben nur 60FPS, egal ob 60Hz, 144Hz oder 240Hz die Bewegung bleibt gleich. Mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60Hz !



Im Prinzip ist es recht einfach:
zwischen zwei Bildern liegen bei 60Hz ca. 16,7ms, solange dauert es schlimmstenfalls bis ein neu angekommenes Bild dargestellt wird, bei 144Hz sind es 7ms, man ist hier also 9,7ms schneller und deshalb auch in niedrigeren Bildwiederholraten weit überlegen. Bei G- und Freesync wird die Bildausgabe mit dem Monitor synchronisiert und liegt deshalb, im Idealfall, bei 0ms, weshalb G- und Freesync besonders bei niedrigen Frameraten allen nicht synchronisierten Monitoren haushoch überlegen sind.


----------



## 0ssi (9. März 2018)

Was hat der gefühlte Input Lag mit der sichtbaren Bildwiederholrate zu tun und warum sollte man auf 60Hz ohne Sync 16,7ms fühlen aber mit FreeSync/G-Sync 0ms ? Man hat ebenfalls 16,7ms !


----------



## Pu244 (10. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Was hat der gefühlte Input Lag mit der sichtbaren Bildwiederholrate zu tun und warum sollte man auf 60Hz ohne Sync 16,7ms fühlen aber mit FreeSync/G-Sync 0ms ? Man hat ebenfalls 16,7ms !



Nein hat man nicht. Bei G/Freesync wird das Bild sofort ausgegeben, da der Monitor mit der Graka synchronisiert ist, es sind also im Idealfall 0ms. Unsynchronisiert kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass das gerenderte Bild nach der Ausgabe eines des jeweiligen Bildes auf dem Monitor ankommt, in dem Fall müssen also bis zu 16,7ms gewartet werden, bis das nächste Bild kommt. Zu beiden gesellen sich dann noch die 16,7ms, die man für die Ausgabe eines weiteren Bildes braucht.

Unter ungünstigen Bedingungen kommt man also auf:
16,7ms+16,7ms= 33,4ms bei einem 60Hz Monitor
16,7ms+7ms =23,7ms bei einem 144Hz Monitor
16,7ms+0ms = 16,7ms bei einem Monitor mit G/Freesync

Das ist der Grund, warum schnelle Monitore, auch bei sehr niedrigen Frameraten, ihre Vorteile ausspielen können.


----------



## 0ssi (10. März 2018)

Kann es sein, dass du den Unterschied zwischen No Sync und V-Sync nicht kennst !?
Übrigens verursacht G-Sync im Gegensatz zu No Sync einen leichten Lag, siehe hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (12. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also 60FPS@144Hz empfindest du flüssiger als 60FPS@60Hz aber 144FPS@240Hz empfindest du nicht flüssiger als 144FPS@144Hz



Wer lesen kann, ist meist klar im Vorteil, werter Ossi, ich habe vom subjektiven Empfinden geschrieben.
Und ja - ICH erkenne keinen Unterschied mehr zw. 144Hz und 240Hz Monitoren und völlig irrelevant mit wie viel FPS, da habe ich keinem einzigen Menschen widersprochen, der das anders empfindet.

Des weiteren, wenn jemand bereit ist, den Aufpreis von 150 € für G-Sync zu bezahlen ist das demjenigen sein alleiniges Pläsier, auch wenn es dir nicht gefallen mag oder du den Sinn nicht verstehen magst/kannst oder willst.

Insofern freue ich mich über weitere konstruktive Beiträge von dir, bitte dich aber herzlichst, von sinnfreien Kommentierungen zumindest in meinigem Falle abzusehen.


----------



## CSOger (12. März 2018)

LCD-Test: 120/144 versus 60 Hertz plus nur 60 Fps @ 144-Hz-Display


----------



## usernamepleasehere (12. März 2018)

Als 240Hz Nutzer kann ich dir versichern, auch wenn du die Hz Zahl deines Monitors nicht erreichst, du merkst den Unterschied.
Selbst der Unterschied von 144FPS@144Hz zu 144FPS@240Hz ist vorhanden und spürbar. Auch mit dem 240Hz Monitor fühlen sich 60FPS flüssiger an als auf einem 60Hz Monitor.


----------

